# I'm interested in getting a sous vide circulator.



## ekill13 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've tried sous vide once before, but I didn't have anything I needed and tried to do it stovetop which didn't work well. I am looking in to getting actual equipment needed for sous vide to use mainly with steaks, but it got me thinking about how it could be applied to BBQ. What I am wondering is what the best way to mix sous vide and smoking is. If I were going to cook a large cut of meat like a pork shoulder or a brisket, my first instinct would be to sous vide until around 175 or 180 to get past the stall, but I'm worried that it wouldn't get enough smoke flavor if I were to do that. I also thought about smoking first for a couple hours then sous viding past the stall and putting it back on the smoker to finish it and get good bark. Is there a better way I didn't consider, or is one of those good? Also, how does a rub work with sous vide? Should I try some sort of marinade while it's sous viding then wipe it dry and rub it before smoking if I do the first method I mentioned? Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've done a couple pork butts.  I rubbed per the usual, smoked 4hrs or so till the IT was 150ish, then SV at 165 for about 24 hrs.  There should be a post on it in this SV section.  

There is a lot of info and differing opinions on SV, then smoke, or vice versa.  Look up serious eats website, they have a couple good articles on SV and smoking.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 29, 2018)

So, did it have bark? I can't imagine there being bark after a 24 hour SV. That might not be something you really care about, but to me, that's the best part. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 29, 2018)

Look at Bear Carvers profile. He's really up on Sous Vide.
Most of what I've seen here is Sous Vided, then seared.

Me, myself, and I, have followed smoking recipes, then did Sous Vide to finish.
I do a lot of Salmon, and fish. And I like to smoke a bunch of Salmon portions, then brush with a little bit of Lemon Juice, dust with dried dill, and Vacuum bag the pieces in single or double portion Vacuum bags. Then I freezer store those.
When I get a hankerin for Salmon, or like last night I made some Smoked Salmon dip....
They can go right in a water bath and Wa-La! Deelischous!

I went low dollar and laid claim to a smaller crock pot of the wife's. It just has OFF-LOW-HIGH settings. Analog.
To that, I added an Inkbird temperature controller to get close temperature control. I Sous Vide a boneless skinless chicken thigh for my dog every day.
I just stopped and got his dinner going. And he really likes the chicken done that way instead of just boiling it in a pot of water.

Another reason for me getting the Inkbird controller is for cold smoking with my MES 30. I use it for <100° temperature control. So it's a two-fer deal for me. ;)

Lots of good stuff on Sous Vide here.  Scroll down to Bears Sous Vide steps.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ekill, not sure if you saw this, but there's a whole sticky on SV.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/sous-vide-cooking.3182/

chirs


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 29, 2018)

ekill13 said:


> So, did it have bark? I can't imagine there being bark after a 24 hour SV. That might not be something you really care about, but to me, that's the best part. Thanks for the suggestions!



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-then-sous-vide-pork-butt-experiment.259278/

Here is my post on the SV pork butt experiment.  Definitely no bark, but still very delicious.  Thats where I've seen guys have been doing Smoke, then SV, then back in the smoker or oven to crisp up the bark. Smoking first leads to the best smoked flavor.


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 29, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-then-sous-vide-pork-butt-experiment.259278/
> 
> Here is my post on the SV pork butt experiment.  Definitely no bark, but still very delicious.  Thats where I've seen guys have been doing Smoke, then SV, then back in the smoker or oven to crisp up the bark. Smoking first leads to the best smoked flavor.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## ekill13 (Mar 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Look at Bear Carvers profile. He's really up on Sous Vide.
> Most of what I've seen here is Sous Vided, then seared.
> 
> Me, myself, and I, have followed smoking recipes, then did Sous Vide to finish.
> ...



Thanks, I'll look into it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2018)

I do a lot of SV & smoke, but always do the smoke portion first. That way the smoke will penetrate the meat much better.
I don't sv pork butts because I like the thick bark you get in the smoker. I don't wrap my butts, I just let them smoke until done.
But for something like pastrami I smoke it until a IT of 150, which takes about 5-6 hours, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
They come out perfect every time.
Al


----------

